# Giant Snake blocks highway in Brazil



## herptrader (Feb 6, 2009)

*Published:* The Age on line
*Source:*http://media.theage.com.au/?category=Breaking News&rid=45905


----------



## kandi (Feb 6, 2009)

he looks a bit stumpy


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome!
Wish people would stop for snake like that here!

Although it looks as though someone wasn't happy to see it earlier in its life with a bit of stumpy tail.

Holy crap, did any one see that guitar hero ad afterwards?!


----------



## porkosta (Feb 6, 2009)

wow thats pretty big.



DanTheMan said:


> Awesome!
> Wish people would stop for snake like that here!
> 
> Although it looks as though someone wasn't happy to see it earlier in its life with a bit of stumpy tail.
> ...


 
yeah I saw it... thats insane


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 6, 2009)

HECK. that's quite a snake.......... and afte rthe guitar hero...did anyone see that clip of the plane that ditched in the Hudson....... how CALM was that flight captain..... what a HERO!!!!!


----------



## 483996 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quite a snake all rite does anyone know wat snake it is?WOW that dude is good at guitar hero:shock:.and how amazing is that pilot? its amazing that no one died in that plane crash.


----------



## The_Cake (Feb 7, 2009)

apparently it's an anaconda. why are real snakes never as colourful as hollywood snakes? remember that cheesy anaconda movie where the snake had bright yellow and red stripes and was 50m long? i want that snake


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 7, 2009)

How's the kid on "guitar hero" after that article! :lol: Whoa! He needs a girlfriend I think


----------

